# Apricot???



## mrbassantlers (Aug 4, 2013)

I have access to 2 large apricot trees that didn't make it through the drought that we have had the last few years. Has anyone used apricot? How does it taste? If I cut these trees for use in the smoker, I will more than likely use it mixed with pecan or oak.


----------



## mrbassantlers (Aug 4, 2013)

And another type of wood that is abundant here is persimmon, any opinions on this type of wood?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 4, 2013)

Apricot is fine. I would think that persimmon would be too but do not have a definitive answer there.


----------



## gone4nc (Aug 4, 2013)

I picked up a small load of persimmon a whlie back. I made charcoal out of some and make small splita with others. This is a nice mild wood. I like it and olan on picking up more soon.


----------



## backwoods bbq (Aug 4, 2013)

I use apricot for smoking cheese a lot, works really good. Persimmon would work pretty good for cheese also I would imagine, Chinese or Japanese persimmon? ...Just curious


----------



## mrbassantlers (Aug 4, 2013)

No idea what kind of persimmon, I just know that there are a lot of em on my dad's property.


----------



## akhap (Aug 7, 2013)

Persimmon is very interesting wood...  It is the only native ebony in the US.  The sapwood is extremely wide and white while the heartwood turns coal black.  Almost got enough to do a 2,000 square foot hardwood floor throughout the house.  The charcoal heartwood streaks in white are very neat looking.  I saw a golf clubhouse with a persimmon floor and it was spectacular!  the connection to golf is the fact woods are usually made with persimmon because it wears like iron, weighs plenty, and works very well.

I tend to shy away from super-dense woods for smoking because virtually all are full of extractives, many with tendencies to irritate.  The real reason is not that they have so much more oil, but rather the there is so much more "wood" in the wood that it leaves little room for extractives to hide, especially when the water leaves and the wood shrinks.

Of course mesquite is the exception...


----------



## akhap (Aug 7, 2013)

Oh, apricot was the real question...  Apricot is very closely related to cherry and very similar in smoke.  I have used a lot of it and like it very much.


----------



## backwoods bbq (Aug 8, 2013)

yes like I said before apricot great for cheese, and pork very mild with a slightly sweet characteristic smoke. Im about to buy a rick of it for $110.00 not a bad deal around here!


----------

